# How old are you?



## Watanbe (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys post of your ages (only if you want of course)

Im 18 years old (pretty young for this stuff eh)

Can anyone beat that?


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

I can equal it


----------



## otftch (May 22, 2008)

Too old ! I need magnifiers to see the parts but have to take them off to get up.I remember wiring the engine of a 1/72 scale two row radial.Now I can hardly see it ! But its still the best Hobby one could have so I'll don my eyes and get back to work.
Ed


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2008)

38 here


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> Hey guys post of your ages (only if you want of course)
> 
> Im 18 years old (pretty young for this stuff eh)
> 
> Can anyone beat that?



I'm 17, turning 18 this summer.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2008)

59 years, 1 month and 7 days to be exact (as of today).

TO


----------



## Clave (May 22, 2008)

Hah, I don't feel bad saying that you beat me by 8 years...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

...and me by 20 years....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Topped me by 10 years TO! 
So that just means some of us have been around the block a few more times than you young bucks....


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2008)

34...but my wife says 10
Sometime she´s right


----------



## timshatz (May 22, 2008)

45. Rarely think about it.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 22, 2008)

The ripe old age of 41. But my knees and ankles are 94. I just know a knee replacement is in my future.


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2008)

37 but feel 97 to much rugby to blame


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2008)

We are talkin' physical age, right?

Mentally, you could subtract about 40 years for me. Yeah, 19 sounds about right.

TO


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

You are still older than me mentally TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2008)

TO


----------



## Captain Dunsel (May 22, 2008)

And me by 5 years!

CD


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2008)

Im 42, look like Im 32 and feel like Im 62...


----------



## wilbur1 (May 22, 2008)

Im 35 going on 35


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2008)

34. But, as Indiana Jones said: "Its not the years, its the milage."


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2008)

Im 54, feel 154, look 5054 and act 5 and if you dont like it I'll tell my dad on you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2008)

49 going on 22...


----------



## comiso90 (May 22, 2008)

I'll be 43 the 4th of July. I'm getting balder, fatter, my blood sugar is up and my liver hurts. I've never looked or felt worse and I think my job is in jeopardy.

But.... I have a hot 31 year olf GF, I recently went on a 9 mile hike with a 2300 foot elevation gain and white water rafting. Next month I'll be humping for 3 days with a 60 pound pack in the sierras.

also, I have a scuba trip to Catalina planned for the 4th...

I'm going to "fun" myself to death!

.


----------



## Erich (May 22, 2008)

I'm a cycling god at 54


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

I was born the day John F. Kennedy was elected - maybe why I'm conesrvative. But my GF says I've haven't reached 10 yet!


----------



## comiso90 (May 22, 2008)

.

Things Other People Accomplished When They Were Your Age

.


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2008)

Heinz said:


> You are still older than me mentally TO



Yep, but he can already drink alcohol (I mean legally), and what about you?


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

I'm as old as I feel. But according to my mother I should be 32


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

As I said, I'm 39....but inside my body, is a rascal and hellrising wee snotty 21 year old prisoner....


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> As I said, I'm 39....but inside my body, is a rascal and hellrising wee snotty 21 year old prisoner....



you mean 12 year old?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

No....21


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

I am 27 years old, turning 28 in a few months.

Depends on who you ask though.

If you ask my mind it will tell you "I'm 18 and I like it!!!"

If you ask my body it will tell you that I am 67. The military beat up my body pretty bad.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 22, 2008)

I'll be 39 at the end of next month.
I'll take the Indiana Jones quote myself, too many horse wrecks and other fun things and double shifts do hard labor.
I feel about 80 and mentally either 17 or 70 depending on my mood.
Art


----------



## Catch22 (May 22, 2008)

17, mind-wsie feel like I'm 17, but my body says otherwise...


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2008)

21 and a bit but feel older (at least in body).


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

21 will be turning 22 this year. Wish I was 18 again, it was great.

My body is pretty f*ckt because of all the stuff I did when I was young. Had reconstruction in my left foot when I finished grade 12. My knees is also pretty wasted from falling with a normal bike.


----------



## davparlr (May 22, 2008)

Oh no, someone has to be older than 60!


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2008)

I feel like davprlr, think I'm Gnomey, and whine like Les.


----------



## pbfoot (May 22, 2008)

not quite 60 but 56 and getting thre at the same speed as a simonized brick falling


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

seesul said:


> Yep, but he can already drink alcohol (I mean legally), and what about you?



Well actually I can in Australia


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 22, 2008)

29 here ! some legs and foot injuries, with skydiving but I´m Ok now...


----------



## DOUGRD (May 22, 2008)

Just turned 58 on May 2nd. Sometimes I have to stop and remind myself that I'm getting older and maybe I shouldn't act the way I do. Most of the other guys my age act like old men getting ready for retirement with a full bag of aches and pains and a bunch of pills to keep them going. I guess I've been lucky, I don't need any pills though I do get an allergy shot once a week so my little 8 year old can keep her cat. Most of my old injuries haven't haunted me too much. Did an ejection seat simulator ride in aircrew training back in '70 that screwed up my neck and that bugs me sometimes. Other than that I'm still steaming along. I look at it this way, there are a lot of folks that wish they could have made it to 58 so I ain't b-tchin'. Like the Fonz said "Live fast, die young, and leave a good lookin' corpse."


----------



## Watanbe (May 22, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Well actually I can in Australia



Dam straight booo yeh im gunna smash some cans tonight! My maturity i would say is generally probably around the 21 level when sober and around the 8 level when not hahah.


----------



## GaryMcL (May 23, 2008)

54 in a week. I don't seem to mind playing a more gentlemanly game of hockey now than 10-15 years ago. The train wrecks in the corners don't seem quite as appealing now as they once did. But every once in a while, just for old time's sake mind you...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 23, 2008)

42 and feel every inch of it this morning . Too many years playing as a propforward have taken their revenge , armchair athlete these days ,  .


----------



## Wildcat (May 23, 2008)

I'm the ripe old age of 25. Though between shift work, the missus and a four year old, sometimes I feel like I'm 250.


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Well actually I can in Australia



What´s the age limit for drinking an alcohol in Australia? Here we have 18... But often you can see newborns in age of 15,16... drinking at the discothek perhabs 2 beers, one shot and out of order for next 3 days...but police makes checks regularly and they and mainly their parents get in troubles if they catch them...and also the bar owner gotta pay something...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 23, 2008)

I'm 16 turning 17

And yes the legal drinking age is 18 here but that doesn't stop me!


----------



## Watanbe (May 23, 2008)

seesul said:


> What´s the age limit for drinking an alcohol in Australia? Here we have 18... But often you can see newborns in age of 15,16... drinking at the discothek perhabs 2 beers, one shot and out of order for next 3 days...but police makes checks regularly and they and mainly their parents get in troubles if they catch them...and also the bar owner gotta pay something...



In Australia the legal age is 18. The popular clubs and bars are quite good at policing it, but really a fake ID or choosing a slack place can get you into most places. Most people I know and hang around with started drinking around 13,14. Id say that most countries would be the same these days. 

The government in AUS is going on a massive anti-binge drinking and underage drinking campaign atm. Its all a massive waste of time if you ask me. They aren't going about it the right way and they want stop me having a few beers when I go out on Saturday night.


----------



## Watanbe (May 23, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I'm 16 turning 17
> 
> And yes the legal drinking age is 18 here but that doesn't stop me!



yeh you agree I explained it pretty well above?


----------



## Heinz (May 23, 2008)

seesul said:


> What´s the age limit for drinking an alcohol in Australia? Here we have 18... But often you can see newborns in age of 15,16... drinking at the discothek perhabs 2 beers, one shot and out of order for next 3 days...but police makes checks regularly and they and mainly their parents get in troubles if they catch them...and also the bar owner gotta pay something...



Like the others said its 18 over here aswell. Drinking here tends to be at bars but also at home a lot too. I started drinking heavily I guess when I was 16-17. Mind Im a well built guy so It didnt effect me all that much.


----------



## A4K (May 23, 2008)

I'll be 35 in July. 

As for the drinking age, in NZ it was 18 to buy from the take-out ('bottle-o' for you Aussies  ) and 20 to drink in the pub. Girls get in alot younger of course, as it pulls in the punters, but that was risky business when I was last there. 
I always preferrred home-brew myself. I could put down 22 litres of my own 12 percenter for the price of less than two pints in the pub...the pub stuff was like tap water in comparison too.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 23, 2008)

god i must be the youngest one here I'm 15 turning 16 in September


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I'm 16 turning 17
> 
> And yes the legal drinking age is 18 here but that doesn't stop me!



Yep, you need some experience before you reach the right age


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> god i must be the youngest one here I'm 15 turning 16 in September



Be happy and enjoy the age of sex and alcohol 
I hope I´ll be able to enjoy both at least till 60


----------



## Trebor (May 23, 2008)

I'm 20, soon to be 21 in July. the legal drinking age here is 21. so there's a couple drinks I wanna try. like Sam Adams and Corona.


----------



## Matt308 (May 23, 2008)

A4K said:


> I'll be 35 in July.
> 
> As for the drinking age, in NZ it was 18 to buy from the take-out ('bottle-o' for you Aussies  ) and 20 to drink in the pub. Girls get in alot younger of course, as it pulls in the punters, but that was risky business when I was last there.
> I always preferrred home-brew myself. I could put down 22 litres of my own 12 percenter for the price of less than two pints in the pub...the pub stuff was like tap water in comparison too.



12% beer? That's beyond tripple-bock, mead and some wines. My God!!


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

Trebor, those are piss water. there was a thread here about the best beers. Take a stroll through the thread and then when your old enough try them. 

Of course you may want to try piss beer just as a gauge for the good stuff.


----------



## Matt308 (May 23, 2008)

Oh c'mon, Sam Adams isn't THAT bad. Corona, now that's another story. Mexicans should just give up and drink Tookillya.


----------



## fly boy (May 23, 2008)

11 i'l be 12 in sep


----------



## drgondog (May 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Im 42, look like Im 32 and feel like Im 62...



You look like 62, feel like 32..

I'm 62 and feel like 92 - everything on the right side of (including brain - I think) has been torn up at one time or another.. 

left side 32, right side 92, brain zero


----------



## Velius (May 23, 2008)

19 goin' on 20!

I'm the youngest of my family (with three older sisters) but I look the oldest! Sometimes when I go out with my sisters where they serve alcohol, they always ID them.........yet they ask me if I want a drink without even asking for an ID! 8)

The more disturbing scenario is when people think I'm either a spouse or b/f of one of my sisters!


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2008)

I'm getting concerned my age is getting close to my IQ


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

> 11 i'l be 12 in sep



I feel 300yrs old and about 2 inches tall.


----------



## ccheese (May 23, 2008)

That's what happens when I go away for a few days. Managed to get on
tonight, and some meat-ball wants to know my age.

OK, I'm a nice ripe seventy-four, five foot five and weigh 135 lbs. And I can
still run around the block once.

And I believe I'm the oldest _active_ member of this forum...

And, Wurger (Wojtek) who is outta town is just 46, and is a W/O in the
Polish Air Force.

Egad..... I've got children older than most of you !!

Charles


----------



## Trebor (May 23, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Trebor, those are piss water. there was a thread here about the best beers. Take a stroll through the thread and then when your old enough try them.
> 
> Of course you may want to try piss beer just as a gauge for the good stuff.



sure thing!


----------



## seesul (May 24, 2008)

Velius said:


> 19 goin' on 20!
> 
> I'm the youngest of my family (with three older sisters) but I look the oldest! Sometimes when I go out with my sisters where they serve alcohol, they always ID them.........yet they ask me if I want a drink without even asking for an ID! 8)
> 
> The more disturbing scenario is when people think I'm either a spouse or b/f of one of my sisters!



wow, 3 sisters 
what about posting a picture of you with them? 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2008)

Perv...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Come on Dan, you were thinking the same thing. You were just waiting for someone else to say it!


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Egad..... I've got children older than most of you !!
> 
> Charles



Yep you do Grandpa


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2008)

fly boy said:


> 11 i'l be 12 in sep



Ah, that explains a lot


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Egad..... I've got children older than most of you !!
> Charles






Marcel said:


> Yep you do Grandpa



Mon Ami: My daughter is 47 and my son will be 51 in Sept.
Plus I have two grand-daughters 19 and 21, and two great-
grand children one and three.

Charles


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Mon Ami: My daughter is 47 and my son will be 51 in Sept.
> Plus I have two grand-daughters 19 and 21, and two great-
> grand children one and three.
> 
> Charles



wow charles and you still look better than me


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2008)

Well Charles, you may as well go for broke and adopt all of us mate!!


----------



## seesul (May 24, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Perv...



Hey, he said he´s 20 and sisters are older...think you´re really an old man already...at least mentaly


----------



## seesul (May 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Come on Dan, you were thinking the same thing. You were just waiting for someone else to say it!



 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)

CAUGHT!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I feel 300yrs old and about 2 inches tall.



I always guessed you were an old little dick.


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Well Charles, you may as well go for broke and adopt all of us mate!!




Hey, Mate, why not ? Wasn't there a TV soap called "All My Children" ?

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)

If so Mr C, you'll need something slightly larger than a '49 Mercury Copupe....


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

"Scenes like this are typical of Michigan's lovely lake country..." Really. Nubile 18yo hotties? Nice ad.


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

Lucky, there was also a show called "Eight is Enough" 

Matt, it was for other reasons I posted that. Not feeling too proud.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

....ad also says "gay Atlantic shore resort"....isn't Njaco over on the East Coast? Hmmmm....









hehehehehehe


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)

Hey! hey!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2008)

That would explain his gay attitude....right?


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2008)

It's "Get Lucky". Not "Felch Lucky". I don't think we have to question NJACO's manhood.


----------



## Grampa (May 25, 2008)

39 for me
soon going in for the 40 crisis


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2008)

Wan't there a time when gay meant happy, glad etc....


----------



## Hot Space (May 25, 2008)

69

Thats not my age, but hey I like the number lol


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Wan't there a time when gay meant happy, glad etc....




Absolutely. Gene Autry made a movie called, "The Gay Ranchero". It was
about a happy place. And there was a song by the same name.

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

Yeah....words change meanings over time. Or get lost altogether. Oh, well....the voices in my head told me it'd be a funny thing to say. Next round's on me, Njaco!


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2008)

.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 26, 2008)

*LOL*


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2008)

I'm 21 ... and that's it really...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2008)

Hot Space said:


> 69
> 
> Thats not my age, but hey I like the number lol



That's the year I was born. Hey, in one month I'll be 39. I don't feel that old. I've been a Type one diabetic for 34 and a half of those years and am still doing great.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 28, 2008)

seesul said:


> Yep, you need some experience before you reach the right age



sure do! already getting some 'experience' up right now


----------



## Bernhart (May 28, 2008)

47 but I swear some parts feel older....


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2008)

Depends on which parts and how often you use 'em, eh?!!


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

I wish I was still 18. Everything was great way back then. My smokes was cheap, alcohol was cheap, petrol was cheap, school was "fun", work was something not thought of, always had cash and did a lot of crazy stuff.

I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2008)

I couldn't wait to be older - hated being a kid and teenager...


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

He he he... I loved it, but I am glad I am older in the one way. I know a lot more than way back then and I am smarter if it comes to the things around me.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Well, I know after Lacrosse tomorrow I'll wish I was 20 years younger....


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

I wish I was 18 with my wisdom now. I would be able to crush my enemies on the battlefield and relish the lamentation of the their women. Can you imagine how many chicks you could score if you weren't actually behaving like a 16yo when 16. Oh lordy. I would have been a baby daddy. See there is a reason.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I wish I was 18 with my wisdom now.


Just think of how much Microsoft or Shell, or Exxon, or Scott Paper stock
you could snap up ??

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

...or Google. My goodness. I might be able to sleep well for a change.


----------



## Clave (Jun 1, 2008)

> relish the _lamentation_ of the their women



Love that word, don't know why...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweeet....


----------

